# Micromaster 420 Fehlermeldung



## SSX (7 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
Ich verwende einen Micromaster 420 und steure diesen über Profibus, nun hab ich folgendes Problem: Immer wenn ich eine Sollleistung unter die maximale Drehzahl einstelle bleibt er stehen und bringt die Fehlermeldung F070 bedeutet laut Parameterliste "CB-Sollwertfehler" 
Ursache: Keine Sollwerte vom Kommunikationsbus während Telegramm-Ausfallzeit.
Beseitigung: CB und Kommunikationspartner prüfen. 
    
Wenn ich mit der maximalen Drehzahl fahre funktioniert er ja einwandfrei. 
Woran könnte es liegen?? Und wie ist die Fehlermeldung zu interpretieren??

Danke & Gruß Seb

PS: Sorry bin anfänger mit dem MM420.


----------



## KalEl (7 Dezember 2006)

welche wert sendest du denn an den fu?


----------



## SSX (7 Dezember 2006)

Ich sende werte zwischen 0 und 16767 an den MM420. 
Und was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist das wenn ich den wert langsam erhöhe von 0 ab dann steigt der MM420 bei dem Wert 360 aus und der ganze Bus bricht ganz kurz zusammen. Aber wenn ich drunter bleib oder volle leistung fahr dann geht es ja, ich versteh das nicht. 
Ich hab auch schon den Datentyp geändert zwecks Vorzeichen und so aber es änderte nichts.
Gibt es noch etwas auf das ich achten muss bei diesem Teil?


----------



## Antonio (7 Dezember 2006)

Hast du mit Starter auch Überprüft ob der Sollwert den du rausgibst auch der ist den dein FU auch bekommt?


----------



## SSX (8 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
hab es grad mit dem Starter nachgeschaut und es stimmt alles. Hab auch schon mein Programm komplett geändert bringt aber nichts. 
Welche Konfiguration der GSD sollte ich verwenden?? Zur zeit hab ich die PP03, also die einfache verwendet.
gruß


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Dezember 2006)

SSX schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab es grad mit dem Starter nachgeschaut und es stimmt alles. Hab auch schon mein Programm komplett geändert bringt aber nichts.
> Welche Konfiguration der GSD sollte ich verwenden?? Zur zeit hab ich die PP03, also die einfache verwendet.
> gruß


Die PPO3 reicht für deine Zwecke aus.
Stimmt min/max Drehzahl - Parameter ?
Tritt der Fehler nur auf, wenn auch ein Motor angeschlossen ist ?

Es hört sich an, als ob du ein elektrisches Problem hättest, Busausfall.
Evt. *EMV - Störung, fehlender Schirm, Wackelkontakt*?

Die Fehlermeldung deutet *nicht *auf ein Softwareproblem hin !


----------



## SSX (8 Dezember 2006)

Vielen Dank,

es ist ein Problem mit dem passiven Busabschluss gewesen, hab grad nen aktiven Abschluss dran gemacht und jetzt gehts. Komisch alle anderen Teilnehmer funktionieren aber mit dem Passiven. Ich überprüf mal den Schirm.

Aber vielen Dank!!!

gruß Seb


----------



## Michael Müller (22 Januar 2016)

P2040 CB Telegrammausfallzeit könnte helfen.
 Standard seht auf 20ms - stellen wir auf 2000ms


----------



## Verpolt (22 Januar 2016)

Michael Müller schrieb:


> P2040 CB Telegrammausfallzeit könnte helfen.
> Standard seht auf 20ms - stellen wir auf 2000ms



Wird er nach knapp 10 Jahren schon hinbekommen haben


----------



## Michael Müller (22 Januar 2016)

Ja habe lange darüber nachgedacht - mich aber heute erst entschlossen zu antworten. 
So eine gravierende Änderung sollt gut überlegt sein. So mal husch, husch kann schon mal schief gehen.
Ich wollte auch schon damals mal in so einen Star Wars Film reingehen. 
Und heute habe ich mich endlich entschlossen .... so jetzt is gut...


----------

